# Tapping noise



## Tisha286 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a 2015 automatic with 30000 miles on her. I got the car only having 7 miles and all was quiet until it hit about 21000 miles. That's when a tapping noise started. At first I flipped out because I thought I blew the motor up. But I started searching and listening. I pinpointed where the tapping was coming from. At the back of the motor in the middle around the upper section there is a little black box. This box has a small line coming out both sides. Someone made the comment to me about being part of the fuel system??? But I can not seam to find out what this box/part is called or what it is actually for. This box is what is tapping under the hood of my Cruze and I need to fix it. It honestly hasn't seam to affect my car in any way. That I have noticed anyways! But I know it's not normal. This noise was not there at first and now all a sudden is. And it is a constant tap. Doesn't go away when the car warms up. It's all the time. I have had every oil change and maintenance done when due. And even taking the car in not one mechanic has asked it said anything about it. And I asked one guy at the dealer what the box was and he said he wasn't sure and that I would have to put us in maintenance repair to have the mechanics tell me what it is!!! Can someone tell me what this box/part is called and what it is for?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Can you post a picture?

Is the noise like this?: Loud ticking noise coming from engine!

Here is another post to read: Chevy Cruze engine noise

And another:rattling under acceleration!!!!!

They are all alittle different so maybe one will fit the bill.


You should also contact Chevy Customer Care and supply them with your VIN and local dealership info as well.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like this?


https://www.oempartsource.com/oe-gm...ixi2wMBtIzWnaWBIYHAJ38guKWCpX0tqO4aAvvK8P8HAQ


It is supposed to make that ticking noise. If it seems obnoxiously loud just replace it. Mine got a little quieter when I did at 70k miles.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tisha286 said:


> I have a 2015 automatic with 30000 miles on her. I got the car only having 7 miles and all was quiet until it hit about 21000 miles. That's when a tapping noise started. At first I flipped out because I thought I blew the motor up. But I started searching and listening. I pinpointed where the tapping was coming from. At the back of the motor in the middle around the upper section there is a little black box. This box has a small line coming out both sides. Someone made the comment to me about being part of the fuel system??? But I can not seam to find out what this box/part is called or what it is actually for. This box is what is tapping under the hood of my Cruze and I need to fix it. It honestly hasn't seam to affect my car in any way. That I have noticed anyways! But I know it's not normal. This noise was not there at first and now all a sudden is. And it is a constant tap. Doesn't go away when the car warms up. It's all the time. I have had every oil change and maintenance done when due. And even taking the car in not one mechanic has asked it said anything about it. And I asked one guy at the dealer what the box was and he said he wasn't sure and that I would have to put us in maintenance repair to have the mechanics tell me what it is!!! Can someone tell me what this box/part is called and what it is for?


Bottom line you're still under Warranty and can have this looked at repeatedly until you're satisfied, contact our friends at Chevy Customer Care here at Cruze Talk & or take it to a different dealer if possible. Don't expect a shop to fix anything that isn't listed as "Customer States..." on a Repair order unless you are a cash pay customer. If they happen to notice something ticking they'll let it tick away if not complained about it. There is an exception if the item in question is dangerous to the operation to the Car or the operator.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That is the purge valve. It's a $20 part, not even sure that's worth trying to take it to the dealer. Replace it and it should shut up. Very common for those to get loud or outright fail on these cars.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

The dealership is also going to say, "No codes or concerns associated. Normal noise." lol


----------

